# The Feral Girl of Siberia



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20090528/od_nm/us_russia_child


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sounds like the animals took better care of her than her parents.


----------

